# Nico's Temple Balls from trim. Bubble method Complete with Pics



## Nico

Ok my outdoor grow of strains Amnesia and 1024 gave me a cured yield of 1.8 KILOS.. 

After trimming I was left with 400Grams of trim and tiny buds so I decided to have a go, for the FIRST TIME EVER MAKING HASH, to make home made Temple Balls (opium not included) using the bubble bag method with 2 bags lent to my by a friend.

Bag screen sizes: green bag 70 and black bag 25 
I didn't have access to a larger screen for filtering the leaf matter so I used a fine sieve instead.

As this was a first time trial I used 200 grams of well dried then frozen trim.


Stage 1 
pre mix for Bubble Hash Making.



 Add Ice, trim and ice cold water. 

 Thoroughly blend with electric whisk for 10 to 15 minutes.

 BUBBLING.

 wait for bubbles to settle a bit, then carefully scoop as much of the leaf matter into another container with the excess ice trying not to disturb the sunken tricomes..

 Filter remaning liquid with sieve. You can omit this stage if you have the larger leaf catching 120 screen bag in your arsenal.. I didn't so the sieve it had to be. ;(


Stage 2
Filtering with the bubble bags

Prepare the bags in a bucket with the smallest screen going in the bucked first, Black 25 followed inside it by the larger bag, Green 97 and if you have it in side the green bag a larger 120 screen bag. As I said I had to use a sieve as I didn't have a 120 bag.



 Pour the pre sieved liquid into the filters. I am sieving again to make sure.

 Discard the green into the rest of the ice and leaf from earlier scooping. This will be remixed with Ice and Cold water again in a reapeat of the whole process.. in fact I did it 4 times in all.

 pull the bag down the outside of the bin so the screen rises up enough for you to scoop out the tricomes. remove the green bag and rinse inside with water the rescoop any more tricomes left over

Do the same with the smaller screen, Black bag

 after scooping your rewards onto greaseproof paper. 

press down with kitchen paper to remove some of the moisture.

 on the left came from the black 25 screen and right 97 screen.

REPEAT ROUTINE ABOVE 3 more times with the discarded leaf matter, more ice and cold water to get more hash making tricomes its worth the effort and time in my opinion

 Allow to dry thoroughly sieved minimum (48 hours) 
Temple ball making. coming next 

End of stage 1 and 2 in Temple Ball making

Originated from my grow journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61749


----------



## Nico

Stage 3
Making Nico's Temple Balls


 Sieve the dried hash into a powder

 Put into a roasting bag (that wont melt) and shape into the beginnings of a ball

 Roast in an oven pre-heated to 30C or 90F for 10-15 minutes until warm enough to twist and squeeze the roasting bag to start the ball formation.

 Use the oven and the bag again to shape the ball to your liking. The warmth makes it softer of course

 The ball taking shape.

 Roll in your clean hands. The ball is warm from the oven and your hands keep it warm from the friction. Shape your Temple Ball. Very therapeutic on a warm autumn day.

 finally roll it out on a hot ceramic plate to the desired finish. do the same with the Tricomes from the black 25 screen bag.

 Nico's Temple Ball from the green 97 screen bag

 same Nico's Temple ball from 97 bag

 Both 97 screen and 25 screen (right) Nico's Temple Balls

 From 200 grams of trim --- 26 grams of Nico's Temple Balls.

I am so pleased at the results from my First Hash Making attempts I wanted to share with you all.
AND I STILL HAVE 200 GRAMS OF TRIM LEFT!!!

Important.. Squeeze your filtered trim.. If your hands feel sticky there is still some oil left there. Try iso hash or dry it again and repeat the above system if you want.. or make butter etc...........

Nico's Temple Balls over and out.

Disclaimer all the above worked perfectly for me. I hope it helps you too.. no guarantees. But like growing and curing you have to be patient to reap the rewards..  DARREN.. 

Originated from my grow Journal of the Amnesia and 1024 strain outside monsters Havested late Sept - mid October 2012
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61749


----------



## ziggyross

Hmmm, Nico great thread. What purpose does step 2 do. I stop after step 1 and smoke the hash at this point. Is it just to form the balls. I would be concerned with roasting in plastic. BPA and Petro chemicals used to make plastic.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

was wondering the purpose of the BAlls?  other than storage...how you smoke that huge ball..

Im putting a thread togather on my bubble hash method useing 3 bags...I like to use busted up pieces of ice ..it seems to work better...and I dont run it after the first run...you get a little more but for me thats more plant material in it.. for a few years now Ive used 1 gallon bubble bags.(5)..I just purchased the 3 @ 5 gallon bags..and have found my new way...enjoy the Bubble ball *Nico*

take care and be safe


----------



## Nico

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Hmmm, Nico great thread. What purpose does step 2 do. I stop after step 1 and smoke the hash at this point. Is it just to form the balls. I would be concerned with roasting in plastic. BPA and Petro chemicals used to make plastic.


 
Hey Ziggy

 I saw a lot of people wanting to know how to make Temple Balls on other forums. As I am a member here I decided to do the method to make them in step 2. 

The bags are roasting bags for food. Specially made for roast meats etc.. In very hot ovens, they will not melt... No harmful products there. It just makes it easier to form the shape of the ball.

Historically they were made in Nepal with the bare hands with dirt, sweat and some time Opium.


----------



## Nico

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> was wondering the purpose of the BAlls?  other than storage...how you smoke that huge ball..
> 
> Im putting a thread togather on my bubble hash method useing 3 bags...I like to use busted up pieces of ice ..it seems to work better...and I dont run it after the first run...you get a little more but for me thats more plant material in it.. for a few years now Ive used 1 gallon bubble bags.(5)..I just purchased the 3 @ 5 gallon bags..and have found my new way...enjoy the Bubble ball *Nico*
> 
> take care and be safe


 
Thanks great info.. But I was amazed on the amount I got on the second run. Obviously the quantity will reduce as you go on repeating!

Thanks

Thin plant material will pass through the 97 and 25 screens imoa. so what you get should be the same as the 1st run.. But less or more depending on filtering


----------



## WeedHopper

Sure gotta lotta Balls to be talking about Hash like that. Sorry,,just thought that was funny,,and Im high.


----------



## Pistil

Great work Nico!


			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> was wondering the purpose of the BAlls?  other than storage...how you smoke that huge ball..


He play marbles, who win smoke the opponent's one


----------



## johnnylongjohns

Hmmmm.....    I have made bubble hash using ounces of awesome, trichrome riden bud. Never, getting that kind of return.
 200 grams of TRIM ( About 8 ounce's ) and, 26 grams ( about 1 ounce) of HASH in return ?  Wow, you sure are living right !


----------



## ston-loc

^^^200grams is more like 7 1/2 ounces, not 4.


----------



## johnnylongjohns

oppssss..... sure is !!  Call it 8 oz. for easy math !  That means 1 oz of that is hash. Pretty damm good return, nevertheless.


----------



## Nico

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> oppssss..... sure is !!  Call it 8 oz. for easy math !  That means 1 oz of that is hash. Pretty damm good return, nevertheless.


 
Yes agreed. great return! 10-12 percent is about right from what I see others say. As long as one does the procedure right.

Smokes very nicely too. Sativa buds nice up high


----------

